# Solved: Problems Upgrading phpBB



## isew4kidz (Mar 5, 2007)

I've had a sewing Forum for two years. I installed it with Fantastico from the Cpanel of my Webhoster, it is phpBB 2.0.23 Last week my Webhoster informed me that they will no longer support this version, and recommended that I install phpBB 3.05 and use the Convert feature to save my posts and members. However, the Convert wouldn't go through because of limits with my Webhoster, so I just installed the new version and told the members that we'd just have to start over. I made a mistake, I installed the new one on my homepage where the old one was, I know dumb. When I realized what I'd done, I made a folder in public_html and moved the new Forum files to the folder, then I uploaded the backup of my old Forum back to my homepage, this gave me a Critical Error: Cannot connect to the Database, so I deleted the index.php file from my site, and uploaded an index.html page with a link and message telling my members where to find me. So now, when I go to my index where the old Forum used to be, a download box pops up and the index doesn't load. The Webhoster said for a fee they can restore my Folders from their backups, or restore my Database, or Restore the account. Which one should I choose to keep from losing my Forums? 

Thanks for any help you can give me, 
Jeanette


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I hope you already have this figured out by now, but for future reference -- I think you'll want to restore the entire account (including files and database). Then you can start from there to do the upgrade. Also, it's always a good idea to make a backup yourself before doing an upgrade. That way you don't have to pay their fee just in case something goes wrong. (Most servers running cPanel give you a very easy method of making backups from your cPanel account. Just look for the Backup icon.)


----------



## isew4kidz (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks for your response! I did backup before I started the upgrade, but I couldn't get it to restore from my backup. I ended up paying the Webhoster to restore the entire account. The problem has been resolved.


----------

